# Little Terrarium - got salad?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I started this in january. It's a project and experement that basically is to go into my Paludarium when I get that started. I will, just when I have the resources and when I have finally decided What I want.

MOST of these plants are from the Aquarium. Some are moss collected from locally and One is a pineapple grown from seed. How cool is that?! I found the Seed in my pineapple that I bought and thought, what can I lose to try.

The thing is simply a transparent salad dish that I bought at the super market with Salad in it. I told my husband whis would make an awesome little terrarium, to which he rolled his eyes. I used the lid as the base and filled that with gravel and peat moss. I added some rock and a bit of drift wood. Then I sprinkled my plant bits on it. I had the soil super saturated for a while. I drilled holes into the top, one in each corner, for ventelation. Works a charm.

Plants being

Riccia
Monosolenium Tennerum
Java moss
Christmas moss
Other moss (locally collected)

Anubia
Cardamine lyrata
Hygro
Pine apple
HC
Chain sword(not doing so good)

I trim the moss regularily and leave the clippings to fall. I jam fert stakes in under the mass of weeds at the back. The HC is Finally going terrestrial and is growing rather than dying.

When the Paludarium is ready for plants, much of these will be used. You can do this too, just a little time and a lot of love.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats neat sunstar I use those to start my vegs in spring also the clear egg cartons are really good too that way they dont end up in the landfill.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neato. All sunlight I presume?

lol, paint tubs in the background.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it sits on ym aquarium top where the flouressent clamp on supplies light to the Cardamine Lyrata.


----------

